# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Unit ApproxStrUtils : distance entre deux chanes de caractres

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Unit ApproxStrUtils : distance entre deux chanes de caractres

Que faire si l'utilisateur de mon programme crit mal un mot quelconque, pour que ce mot soit quand mme reconnu par le programme ?



L'unit ApproxStrUtils de Daniel Gaumann permet de comparer de chanes de caractres avec une tolrance d'erreur ; en d'autres termes de comparer des chanes de caractres avec un nombre maximal de diffrences ; en d'autres termes encore de mesurer la distance entre deux chanes. Le nombre maximal de diffrences par dfaut est 1.





Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## gaby277

Bonjour,

"Tlcharger" est en gris ...
Il y a un lien fonctionnel vers le site de l'auteur ....
Petite erreur ? choix dlibr (si c'tait  le cas je ne pense pas que ce soit conforme  la charte DVP ?).
En allemand ...
Le code semble assez disons modeste...

----------


## gbegreg

Bonjour,

Il y a galement une ancienne discussion sur developpez sur la distance de levenshtein :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...e-levenshtein/

----------


## Roland Chastain

> "Tlcharger" est en gris ...


Bonjour ! Ce dfaut a t corrig. Merci de l'avoir signal.

----------


## Roland Chastain

> Il y a galement une ancienne discussion sur developpez sur la distance de levenshtein :


Bien vu ! Merci pour le lien. Moi aussi j'en ai trouv d'autres versions (sur les sites habituels), mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'y mettre le nez.

----------

